# info for stag do



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Ive been nominated to be best man and organise a stag do for a friend, We have come down to 2 choices 

1 Fuengirola - cheaper but will there be anything going on in early december?
2 Marbella - will be more expensive but probably better located with more going on

So there you see my problem. 

There will be 5 of us going but I don't know what the night life is like in fuengirola or how much it is going to cost in taxis if we get there and its dead and end up going into marbella/puerto banus every night anyway.

I pretty much know what you get in Marbella/Banus so i suppose the question is, is fuengirola any good for a stag do in december ? One other thing is a couple of the party are on a limited budget and I dont want to be buying rounds all night at 8+ Euros a drink

Any help would be much appreciated

Dean


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Benidorm is open all year 



deanhankin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ive been nominated to be best man and organise a stag do for a friend, We have come down to 2 choices
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Benidorm is open all year


Yeah im sure it is, Shame its a **** hole


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

deanhankin said:


> Yeah im sure it is, Shame its a **** hole


Well, thats not actually true at the time of year you are talking about. Granted you dont want to be there in July & August, but in fact apart from maybe the British end, it can be quite a pleasant place in the old town down by the South Beach ... and anyway, you're going on a stag do!!! 

Anyway ... it was just a suggestion


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuengirola is gonna be cheaper than Marbella/puerto Banus, but I dont know just how lively and fun it would be in the winter months???? Alot of elderly come to Fuengirola for the winter??

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Fuengirola is gonna be cheaper than Marbella/puerto Banus, but I dont know just how lively and fun it would be in the winter months???? Alot of elderly come to Fuengirola for the winter??
> 
> Jo xxx


Should be right up the grooms street then seeing as he's 51, Thanks JoJo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

deanhankin said:


> Should be right up the grooms street then seeing as he's 51, Thanks JoJo



Sorted then Dean!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

deanhankin said:


> Should be right up the grooms street then seeing as he's 51, Thanks JoJo


He's old enough to know better than to get married!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

XTreme said:


> He's old enough to know better than to get married!


Fair comment.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ive been nominated to be best man and organise a stag do for a friend, We have come down to 2 choices
> 
> ...


€8 a drink !!!!.....that buys 8 bottles of wine up here !..or a 3 course meal...including wine.


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you need strippers, XTreme says you need a good website:ranger:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

Hombre said:


> €8 a drink !!!!.....that buys 8 bottles of wine up here !..or a 3 course meal...including wine.


Its funny how the price of things in Spain seems to always get compared to the amount of wine one can purchase for the same price


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

tallbob said:


> I think you need strippers, XTreme says you need a good website:ranger:


Thanks Tall Bob, 

Perhaps paint stripper would do the job, As for a website that wouldnt be Xtremes line of business would it


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

deanhankin said:


> , As for a website that wouldnt be Xtremes line of business would it


Yes, he is a stripper with his own website.


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2009)

*stag do*

don't know your age group or preferences. we went to Alicante had a great time but we were oldish - 40's as a group and were happy to drink all day (in moderation) and then go out till about 4am. 

Alicante proved to be a fantastic city and great weekend. 

No brits/drunken yobs. The local bars and people were fantastic and looked after us well. we were all a bit drunk but that just makes us loud and laugh a lot. And pour sherry everywhere when trying to drink out of the jar thingy - mind you the bloke in the bar was just as bad when we asked for a demo.

It helps to have a couple of people happy to order and arrange stuff in Spanish coz that is what they all speak there (funnily enough).

top spot and good memories.

Don't go there however, if all you want to do is get largered up and unnecessary.

nick


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have friends here who organise these "events" PM if you want details 

If all you want is beer, golf and s.x all will be readily available in both locations. 

Can't you persuade him about the error of his ways! At 51 he definitely should know better


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have friends here who organise these "events" PM if you want details
> 
> If all you want is beer, golf and s.x all will be readily available in both locations.
> 
> Can't you persuade him about the error of his ways! At 51 he definitely should know better


For a bacon sandwich and half a lager Mrs H does a mean disrobing............


----------

